# SkimStone Decorative Concrete



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

SkimStone is a Micro-Top


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wow! That is awesome! How much labor went into that as far as man hours?


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Wow! That is awesome! How much labor went into that as far as man hours?


It was 2,035 ft2 and we had less than 120 hrs without saw cuts. 
- 1 white basecoat 
- 1 solid color coat
- 1 multicolor color coats (3 colors at once) 
- 3 topcoats

3 of the of the 5 days were at night due to the heat

Good job - lots of work


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the photos. Very impressive stuff. Nice website too. I didnt even realize your in Portland. I am very interested in your classes and will be in contact.


----------



## blackwell (Mar 13, 2011)

I made a similar firepit surrounded by deco concrete. I made the walls 16 inches thick so kids could sit on them while roasting marshmallows. I like the design except for the star like pattern around the firepit. It has no relationship to the overall design it looks just like it is there to proof it can be done. But great workmanship regardless.


----------

